# pan de molde



## M_Ceci

Hello. I´d like to know how to say "pan de molde" in English. I didn´t find it in the dictionary.
Thanks in advance.

Moderator's note: several threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## terepere

creo que es a loaf of bread, aunque no estoy segura de que se aplique también al que comercializan ya cortado en rodajas y en bolsa.


----------



## lforestier

¿Es pan de molde lo que se llama Sandwich Bread en inglés?


----------



## felicia

lforestier said:
			
		

> ¿Es pan de molde lo que se llama Sandwich Bread en inglés?


Hola! "pan de molde" is bread baked in a form, as against a free shape or rounded loaf of bread. "molde" means a form or bread tin.


----------



## bertie

A loaf of sliced bread but sliced bread is understood everywhere in England

Do not say sandwich bread in England people might look at you as if to say "well we know what its for but what type are you on about!!
​


----------



## EVAVIGIL

I agree with Bertie: *sliced bread.*
Cheers!
EVA.


----------



## Nen

Hi guys!

I have a doubt (great doubt) with this term in English.  Does somebody know how can I say it in English???
I mean, "pan de molde" in Spanish is related to one specific kind of bread, used to make sandwiches, etc. 

Thanks in advance for your help!
Nén


----------



## Kibramoa

Lo que he oído en EE.UU es que a veces usan el nombre de la marca:  "Wonder bread".  Lo común es decir "sliced bread".


----------



## Tezzaluna

Sliced bread or sandwich bread.

Hope this helps.

Tezzaluna


----------



## RADIRO

A *tin loaf* is what you seek.


----------



## Nen

Thanks a lot to everybody!


----------



## wss

Since this kind of bread is by far more common than any other, it is usually what people think of when you say simply "bread."  When you need to be more specific, "sliced bread" or "sandwich bread" is fine.  "Tin loaf" would not be understood in the U.S.


----------



## Nen

Thanks WSS, I thought that and I agree.  But note that if you say bread in some places, for instance Chile, you will think in "French Bread", not in sliced one! XDDD


----------



## themere

Hey, If you say bread in Chile, it means any kind of bread (marraquetas, hallullas, etc) but Pan de Molde only means sliced bread.
Cheers


----------



## Gudiz

En Colombia pan Bimbo no es tan común, se conoce más como pan tajado.


----------



## Remedios Agustín

En México también se le concoe como pan de caja.


----------



## animula

Toast bread


----------



## appc

Agreguemos que en Chile el "Pan de Molde" es un pan especial bastante más caro que el corriente.

_Pan de Caja
Pan Tajado, _

entretenidos los nombres para el pan de molde.

Recordemos que Bimbo es una marca de ¿Argentina? y no necesariamente un tipo de pan.

Además acá el pan corriente se compra por kilo, pero variedades especiales como el pan de molde, que encuentras en supermercado se consigue en bolsas de aprox 400 gramos.


----------



## juanacaracio

hi! 
can you tell me what's the difference between "pan de molde" and "tostada" in spanish?


----------



## la_machy

appc said:


> Agreguemos que en Chile el "Pan de Molde" es un pan especial bastante más caro que el corriente.
> 
> _Pan de Caja
> Pan Tajado, _
> 
> entretenidos los nombres para el pan de molde.
> 
> Recordemos que Bimbo es una marca de ¿Argentina?  *México*  y no necesariamente un tipo de pan.
> 
> Además acá el pan corriente se compra por kilo, pero variedades especiales como el pan de molde, que encuentras en supermercado se consigue en bolsas de aprox 400 gramos.





juanacaracio said:


> can you tell me what's the difference between "pan de molde" and "tostada" in spanish?


Well, when we put a slice of 'pan de molde' in (on?) the toaster machine we get a ''tostada'' (or 'pan tostado' as we say in México), like this (click).
Some times you can get it toasted from the store its name is ''barra de pan tostado'', like this (click).

Make sense? 

Saludos


----------



## juanacaracio

thank you for reply


----------



## The Prof

In response to the original question, rather than juanacaracio's more recent one, I would like to add that in England, you would generally ask for _'a sliced loaf'_ if wanting to buy this type of bread.


----------



## gotitadeleche

wss said:


> Since this kind of bread is by far more common than any other, it is usually what people think of when you say simply "bread."  When you need to be more specific, "sliced bread" or "sandwich bread" is fine.  "Tin loaf" would not be understood in the U.S.


I agree with this statement, provided that it is clarified that this is the situation IN THE UNITED STATES. Here in the US, if you say bread, the first thing that comes to mind is the sliced bread pictured in the link you provided.


----------



## roirosal

Buenas. En España a esto le llamamos «*pan de molde*» o «pan bimbo» (nombre de una marca). Y los panes de molde de todos las marcas son así de cuadrados.


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

Acá en Chile lo llamamos exclusivamente pan de molde. Desconozco cómo se dice en inglés, así que esperemos a una persona nativa, pero como referencia te dejo este enlace de Wikipedia sobre el pain de mie.


----------



## michelmontescuba

"Pan loaf" parece ser otra posibilidad, aunque en el caso de la foto, y según wordreference y Google images lo correcto probablemente sería "sliced bread".


----------



## Bevj

En BrE es _sliced bread_ o _a sliced loaf.
Pan loaf _no he oído nunca_._


----------



## sound shift

Parece un "[sliced white] tin loaf" (inglés británico).


----------



## Chasint

sound shift said:


> Parece un "[sliced white] tin loaf" (inglés británico).


Sliced bread yes, but I have never heard the term "tin loaf" although I know what a loaf tin is.

P.S. I looked it up and indeed a tin loaf is bread, baked in a tin. However the pictures I see look homemade and are not ready-sliced.


----------



## sound shift

Chasint said:


> P.S. I looked it up and indeed a tin loaf is bread, baked in a tin. However the pictures I see look homemade and are not ready-sliced.


The term is sometimes used by commercial bakeries, as here (where it's shortened from "tin loaf" to just "tin").


----------



## Mr.Dent

I don't think we really have a word for  «*pan de molde*». If I had to refer to such a loaf of bread, I'd probably call it "store bought sliced bread". 
For  «*pan Bimbo*» we'd probably say "Wonder bread" which is a brand of bread shaped like that. 
I wouldn't have known what a "tin loaf" was.


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

Nadie ha hecho mención al Pain de mie que indica Wikipedia, ¿no se dice así entonces?


----------



## Chasint

sound shift said:


> The term is sometimes used by commercial bakeries, as here (where it's shortened from "tin loaf" to just "tin").


Thanks. Useful to know.


----------



## Chasint

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> Nadie ha hecho mención al Pain de mie que indica Wikipedia, ¿no se dice así entonces?



"Pain de mie" is French.  Maybe bread connoisseurs know the term but most ordinary people won't. I personally had never heard it before today. In English this would be translated as soft bread.



Kingsmill Soft White Medium Bread 800g


----------



## Arthur Harold Kane

This is just a "loaf of bread", or even just "bread", as far as I'm concerned, because it's the default in the US. If someone asks you to pick up some bread at the store with no other instructions, you'd buy sliced bread. If you want a baguette, or hamburger buns, or anything else, you would specify.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Arthur Harold Kane said:


> This is just a "loaf of bread", or even just "bread", as far as I'm concerned, because it's the default in the US. If someone asks you to pick up some bread at the store with no other instructions, you'd buy sliced bread. If you want a baguette, or hamburger buns, or anything else, you would specify.



Así es, una rápida búsqueda de "bread" o "loaf of bread" en Google imágenes me muestra mayormente fotos de pan de molde. Y los panes que no tienen forma de pan de molde (o sea, que no son hechos en molde) son denominados "French bread" o "Italian bread".


----------



## Chasint

Arthur Harold Kane said:


> This is just a "loaf of bread", or even just "bread", as far as I'm concerned, because it's the default in the US. If someone asks you to pick up some bread at the store with no other instructions, you'd buy sliced bread. If you want a baguette, or hamburger buns, or anything else, you would specify.



Yes. It's pretty much the same in Britain.  We do make some distinctions though.

_A: Do you want me to buy some bread? We've got half a baguette left but we're out of ordinary bread.
B: Yes, can you get a large white sliced loaf?
A: Okay - see you later._



Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> Así es, una rápida búsqueda de "bread" o "loaf of bread" en Google imágenes me muestra mayormente fotos de pan de molde. Y los panes que no tienen forma de pan de molde (o sea, que no son hechos en molde) son denominados "French bread" o "Italian bread".


----------



## gengo

roirosal said:


> En España a esto le llamamos «*pan de molde*» o «pan bimbo» (nombre de una marca). Y los panes de molde de todos las marcas son así de cuadrados.



In the US we call that sandwich bread.  That term encompasses any kind of soft, sliced bread that is baked in a loaf whose shape is appropriate for making sandwiches, and includes white bread, wheat bread, and so forth.


----------



## PoulBA

You have baking moulds and cake moulds, but since mould(ed) bread would likely be understood as mouldy bread, I'd go with tin loaf - readily understandable as bread baked in a tin mould.


----------



## OtroLencho

PoulBA said:


> ...with tin loaf - readily understandable as bread baked in a tin mould.


But *not* readily understandable in the U.S.; this is the first time I've heard that term.


----------



## gengo

PoulBA said:


> I'd go with tin loaf - readily understandable as bread baked in a tin mould.



If you said that to 100 Americans, you would likely be met with 100 perplexed expressions.

In AmEn we would not use the word mold (and much less mould) for that implement, and would instead call it a pan.  However, "pan loaf" would be equally unintelligible to most people.


----------



## OtroLencho

gengo said:


> If you said that to 100 Americans, you would likely be met with 100 perplexed expressions.


Exactly.  Being an imaginative type, what would likely occur to me would be this which I *have* seen:


----------



## sound shift

gengo said:


> If you said that to 100 Americans, you would likely be met with 100 perplexed expressions.


And if you asked for "sandwich bread" over here, you'd get much the same kind of look.


----------



## Masood

I've had _pan Bimbo_ in Spain. If the OP wants a British English translation, I'd go with one of Bevj's suggestions in post #4.


----------



## roirosal

Bevj said:


> En BrE es _sliced bread_ o _a sliced loaf._





gengo said:


> In the US we call that sandwich bread.  That term encompasses any kind of soft, sliced bread that is baked in a loaf whose shape is appropriate for making sandwiches, and includes white bread, wheat bread, and so forth.


Entonces  _sliced bread, sliced loaf _en UK y sandwich _bread_ en US.


----------

